# Lost in the system?



## hellohefalump

Hi!
My son had a speech and language appointment last June I think. The lady who assessed him said he'd be given some group sessions in the summer holidays. This never happened. She also said she thought he had a developmental delay and should see a peodeatritiom. We've still not heard anything about that either.

Is it normal for them to be this slow or are we lost in the system somewhere?

My boy will be 8 at the end of January. To me, I think he's a few years younger mentally and he has a few autistic traits.


----------



## ClairAye

It does happen, my son has been under them for a few years but hardly seen as they are so stretched and have a lack of staff and had a lot of staff coming and going. Phone them and remind them, my son was seen promptly after I phoned and said he was meant to be seen over a year ago and was getting worse. He finished a 5 week block just before the summer holidays and now has worksheets for home and school to help with sounds he should be starting to say soon. Good luck!


----------

